# plaster over wood



## TexanCowboy (Oct 14, 2013)

Another questing guys haha

Ok, im remodeling a bathroom. The walls are old wood paneling over drywall. I find it ugly as heck. So i've been thinking of ways to fix it. I could spend a couple ays tearing it all out and then spend the money at the dump, but there has got to be an easier way. heres what im thinking: get some plaster of paris (or something similar) and just speard it over the walls. Doesnt have to be 100% smooth since i wan an adobe look. Think that would work? You guys are the experts!


----------



## Clod Kicker (May 7, 2012)

If you're going to apply the plaster to the paneling or drywall, you'd have to staple chicken wire up to give the plaster something to grab on to.
There's expanded metal to do it too, but that costs some $.
The chicken wire I'm referring to is the stuff with the six sided holes and made out of thin wire. You might put up 2 layers of it and stagger the 2nd layer a half a hole. Sort of like staggering the courses in roof shingles, yanno?


----------



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

I did see an article once on stretching cloth over wood planks and plastering the cloth- it was in a restoration magazine.


----------



## homstdr74 (Jul 4, 2011)

I don't know---plaster sounds like too much work. I'd just put up some sheetrock and paint it. But that's just me---I'm lazy.


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

I'm even lazier. I'd just paint _the paneling_ and be done with it. 

They also make a thick wallpaper for this purpose. I can't think of what it's called, or I'd give a link, but it's intended to cover up imperfect walls, giving a smooth, flat surface for painting.


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

Plaster of paris won't work... Bathroom is too moist,. plus it chips too easily.. 

A true plaster is different than plaster of paris.. and to do a true palster wall, you really need to know what you're doing.. it is a true art.. 

Pull off the paneling, burn it, then repair the drywall and paint would be what I'd do..


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

Why not use stabilized adobe? Put some ag lime in it when mixing. You'll want something to help it grab. Chicken wire or deer netting works. The deer netting is easier to work with IMHO, but may not hold up as well as the chicken wire.


----------



## TexanCowboy (Oct 14, 2013)

i was told it could be applied directly over wood. What about that spackle stuff?


----------



## wharton (Oct 9, 2011)

TexanCowboy said:


> i was told it could be applied directly over wood. What about that spackle stuff?


It's cheap enough that a failure won't break the bank, and generally it should work. Make sure that the paneling is clean and roughed up a with a sander. Put the spackle on in thin layers, and don't use the lightweight stuff, it is really soft when dry. When you get the look you want, coat it with at least an eggshell enamel to seal the moisture out. The biggest failure possibility is if the paneling is even the least bit loose before you start. Make sure you re-nail any problem spots before you start. Have fun.

BTW, Erin is right. Painted paneling can look pretty darn civilized when finished. I patched up an old "play room" in a basement, to give it some value in a house I was flipping. The walls were done in cheap thin paneling that was half falling off the studs. I air stapled all the paneling tight to the studs, rolled two coats on it, and installed new trim and carpet. The room looked great!


----------



## TexanCowboy (Oct 14, 2013)

the existing paneling isnt in very good shape. can i just put drywall over it instead of having to tea it all out?


----------



## wharton (Oct 9, 2011)

TexanCowboy said:


> the existing paneling isnt in very good shape. can i just put drywall over it instead of having to tea it all out?


I think you will find that it's far better and easier to just tear the paneling out if you are going to rock it. With a flat bar and a hammer it shouldn't take more than an hour or two to strip all the paneling out of a small room. Then you can get a good look at the structure, plumbing, electrical, insulation, etc..... and have a smooth solid place to attach your sheetrock.


----------



## OLDRIDER (Jan 8, 2013)

I somewhat agree with everyone, but i know from experience the best thing to do in a bathroom is to strip it down and put up sheet rock for damp areas. Some people call it green board. Some is made to be mold proof. It is alot more work, but you won't have to do it again. What ever you do, even if it's nothing will be the right way. It is yours!!! Take care and good luck.


----------



## Steve in PA (Nov 25, 2011)

I wouldn't be at all surprised if there is mold or mildew hiding behind the paneling. That stuff seems to find a way to grow anywhere.


----------



## Clod Kicker (May 7, 2012)

One thing to consider when you rebuild: hidden storage between the studs eep:


----------



## TexanCowboy (Oct 14, 2013)

huh?
what do you mean


----------



## Clod Kicker (May 7, 2012)

Between the wall studs usually there is a space of 3.5" x 16" x 7'. With an adaquately concealed hatch, one can store ammo, rifle/shotgun, handguns, gold, silver, whatever.
You could seal it in leaving a thin coat of plaster over that hatch. Then it's "Break plaster in case of emergency!"


----------



## mamita (May 19, 2008)

hub is a plasterer, and I know if he does a skim coat over a painted wall you have to apply glue. he's not here right now to ask, but I know he's never plastered directly over paneling. plaster is wet, and I just don't see how paneling could absorb the moisture. seems it would just dry out and fall off being a bigger mess than what you started with. I'd also tear it out, as there very well may be mold under it. (which may be why the paneling was put over it) once the paneling is off, if the sheet rock is solid underneath, then you could try applying the glue and plaster. it really is an art, tho, so you might want to drywall. messy business sanding tape seams, but easier for doing it yourself. I love painted paneling myself, so if it's in decent shape that's what I would do if budget was a huge concern. I doubt applying metal lath over it would work. sure it's something to grab on to, but it would still be over flimsy paneling. that application might work better on something sturdy like a block wall.


----------



## Clod Kicker (May 7, 2012)

Yup, looks like this one can't be done the 'easy way'.
It's either the greenboard or laths on the studs with layers of plaster.


----------



## mamita (May 19, 2008)

I wonder if you put a good primer on the paneling, then painted with texture paint. not my favorite, but I have seen one amazing room from doing this. just a thought again if budget is a great concern.


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

Clod Kicker said:


> Between the wall studs usually there is a space of 3.5" x 16" x 7'. With an adaquately concealed hatch, one can store ammo, rifle/shotgun, handguns, gold, silver, whatever.
> You could seal it in leaving a thin coat of plaster over that hatch. Then it's "Break plaster in case of emergency!"


I wouldn't store guns or ammo in the damp conditions of a bathrooom wall cavity, personally...


----------



## ||Downhome|| (Jan 12, 2009)

Remove trim,Spackle the gooves/voids,use wall paper liner over the paneling (its Run opposite of wall paper) Spackle the seams light, sand smooth, Prime and paint!


----------



## Glacialtill (Aug 16, 2010)

Personally, I'd pull the panelling. 

That said, Durabond will work. Similar to joint compound but it comes as a powder mix, cures chemically, not by drying. Won't be effected by bathroom moisture. Do a nice skim coat or two and sand. If you're going for a more handmade 'adobe' look, make it look like you want when you put it on. You can work it a little more when it's curing. Knock off rough bit/sand a little to smooth enough. Prime and paint.


----------



## Clod Kicker (May 7, 2012)

Good thought Erin. Some other area would be better...


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Lowes sells fiberglass wall panels. That's what we're going to redo our bathroom with, if we ever get it done.

This one can be installed over studs or walls:
http://www.lowes.com/pd_8566-21553-...currentURL=?Ntt=paneling+for+walls&facetInfo=


----------



## Tyler520 (Aug 12, 2011)

Plaster of any kind applied directly to plywood is a terrible idea - it simply wil not last, especially in a bathroom. The wood will expand/contract due to the moisture and temperature changes and crack the plaster to pieces. I recommend applying fiber-cement board. What's great about fiber-cement board is that it can be finished in any way you want, and is weatherproof.


----------



## Adisiwaya (Nov 27, 2013)

I am a carpenter, mainly I would suggest tearing it all out and redoing it with purple board-> drywall with a purple paper over it. use it in any moisture areas. If you ever plan on redoing it tear it all out. Putting plaster on for someone who doesn't know what they are doing is not a good idea and 95% of the time it will look horrible. plus gives you an idea on framing, might need to replace or add studs if it is a older house... fiberboard is a ***** to work with, will make you itch all over and make sure you have the area taped off. You see a lot of FRP boards as danaus suggests but you have seams you have to cover up with strips. 

From my experience of trying to cut corners, it is better to fix it completely in one swipe than to cover it up...

Edit: actually durabound would be better than plaster, just wouldn't suggest 5 min quickset lol, beware gets really hot


----------



## dadmoonbunny (Oct 10, 2005)

I've always been a dis agreeable kind of feller. In this case, you can do anything you want. BUT, that will not solve the probable mold (black) behind that paneling that some poor un informed quick fix soul put there.

Were it mine, I would tear it out to the studs, and re do the entire bathroom. You can still use the facilities while under construction. Please ensure that any and all mold is gone before you do anything, or you and your family will have a badly weakened immune system, which will affect you beyond belief.

Before you put up the drywall, cement board, purple board or whatever you choose, ensure that (if any wall is exterior) you redo any insulation, and update any electrical wiring as needed. While you are in there, check for vermin sign, and take care of it.


----------



## Pinehollow (Oct 15, 2013)

I agree with the disagreeable feller....Don't waste your time or money on plastering over the paneling. Tear it all out. 

I did this with my old bathroom.. and discovered we had no insulation in the walls! No wonder we were cold in winter!


----------

